# Bella has cancer...



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

Hy dog lovers, a few day's ago me doctor just give me the news, I'm devastated, for a few months i saw that a small mole on her belly it's growing and growing...when she had the period examination i ask the doctor from Banfield to take a look to that mole, he took a sample of blood and he give me the results.
I realize that it's also my fault, she's 8 years and 9 months and i didn't fixed her, i wish so badly to have one more round of puppies 😞
Now I'm scared to take the surgery, first of all i don't know how good it's the doctors from Benfield, i hard people and people spending 20000$ and after 6 months the dog pasta away...somebody recommended me to go to a doctor in Tustin (we live in Orange) i really also want to fixed her, i recive 3 doctor name from Benfield, i have to call and make a appointment. 
Also i got recommendations to use the CBD oil, but when i ask the doctor from Benfield, they told me that they don't recommend, i shouldn't use it, it's still not approve from FDA!!!...

If somebody can help me with a advice, if somebody experiences something like this, if somebody heard someone had the same situation pls contact me.
THX

3236370101
Traian


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Traian
I am sorry to hear about Bella---and I do hope you will consult w/another vet. Check around w/any neighbors to see who can be recommended---we are too far away to know. 
You will note that SM does not encourage private breeding, but that is a ? for another time. Please get her to a vet where she can be diagnosed & then spayed. You don't need more worries about a pregnancy at this time. 
I do know that people in the EU have a different opinion about spaying & neutering but for now you just want to get Bella the help she needs.
CBD oil should not be disregarded but you will need a good vet to advise you on whether or not it would be helpful for Bella, or if surgery would help her more.
Please know that you are Bella's advocate & you are the one she depends on to get her the right care. We are here if you have questions. I send you a big hug & prayers for your little girl. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What a sad situation. I'm not sure I understand it correctly, but it sounds like you delayed surgery for her cancer so she could have another litter? I would contact this group for help: https://www.yelp.com/biz/veterinary-cancer-group-of-orange-county-tustin I'm so sad for you and Bella


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. I hope you find the right vet who can help.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> What a sad situation. I'm not sure I understand it correctly, but it sounds like you delayed surgery for her cancer so she could have another litter? I would contact this group for help: https://www.yelp.com/biz/veterinary-cancer-group-of-orange-county-tustin I'm so sad for you and Bella


Elizabeth, I understood that she delayed having her spayed to have another litter--not because of the cancer---which was then discovered. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Elizabeth, I understood that she delayed having her spayed to have another litter--not because of the cancer---which was then discovered. Maybe I am wrong.


Oh, okay--thank you, Sandy.

Traian, it's not your fault, this can happen to any dog. The important thing is that you are getting her the care she needs now. I hope that contact info I provided was helpful. It's awesome that they have a cancer center so close to where you live! I don't even know where I would go up here in Nor Cal. Wishing you and Bella the best--please keep us updated.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, okay--thank you, Sandy.
> 
> Traian, it's not your fault, this can happen to any dog. The important thing is that you are getting her the care she needs now. I hope that contact info I provided was helpful. It's awesome that they have a cancer center so close to where you live! I don't even know where I would go up here in Nor Cal. Wishing you and Bella the best--please keep us updated.



:goodpost:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would run the other way from Banfield. Over and over again I've seen cases where they over vaccinate, they misdiagnose and they do everything they can to make a buck! I would find an oncologist and get her checked out. They can do the spay and any surgery to remove the tumor (was it a mammary tumor?) and follow up treatment and hopefully she'll do well. Many of our rescue dogs have mammary tumors as they weren't spayed. Some are benign but others have been cancerous.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I would run the other way from Banfield. Over and over again I've seen cases where they over vaccinate, they misdiagnose and they do everything they can to make a buck! I would find an oncologist and get her checked out. They can do the spay and any surgery to remove the tumor (was it a mammary tumor?) and follow up treatment and hopefully she'll do well. Many of our rescue dogs have mammary tumors as they weren't spayed. Some are benign but others have been cancerous.


Thanks Sue for jumping in here---totally agree w/you. Blessings to this little girl & prayers that she will find a way to beat all odds. My love to all.:wub: Prayers contiue. :wub:


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

So today we had the consultation from Veterinary Cancer Groupe, they will send me a estimate of the surgery 😐


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this a mammary tumor?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TroicI said:


> So today we had the consultation from Veterinary Cancer Groupe, they will send me a estimate of the surgery 😐


What did they say at the visit?


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

She needs the surgery to remove that mole, to see what type of cancer it is, she has 50/50 on both of them...hope that my pocket will hold me )


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

3780$ only for surgery ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you in the US? I would find another surgeon---that is expensive! Is it a mole on her abdomen? Nothing internal?


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

I live in Orange,CA ...the clinic it's very close to me, the mole it's under the skin, but maybe also inside the belly, also the mole it's very close to a nipple...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry but my eyes are too big for this small print. :HistericalSmiley: I tried to enlarge it but it was too fuzzy! I guess in CA things just cost more? Lisi's surgery was not much different but she had 6 in. of small bowel removed & had to stay on a couple of days so a bit more. Do you have insurance? We did not as we lived abroad too long & they had too many previous issues I would have to declare. I would have sold my ❤ to pay for her surgery though. It was well worth it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sandi, YES, things cost much more in CA. Especially in LA/Orange Co and Bay Area. But still, that does seem like a realllly a high estimate! 

My neighbor's mini poodle puppy was just attacked by a loose pit bull today and suffered punctured lungs and the vet estimate for supportive hospitalization for two to three days is $4500-$6600.

The importance of pet insurance cannot be overstated!


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

Monday, 11.04.2019 at 11.30AM we have the appointment for surgery 😐 
Hope everything goes well ��


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending Prayers for Bella and will be thinking of all of you on Monday!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope all goes well and they can get all of it. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My thoughts will be with Bella. :wub: Listen, these days dentals can cost $2000 so I'm not surprised. So there's no way that they can in the office take part of it off to biopsy to check? As long as the cancer center is recommended to you by your vet or someone you trust. The writing is too small for me too but just make sure they don't use Convenia on her nor Rimadyl - ask for metacam instead. We've found that several Maltese have had very bad outcomes with these two drugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sending best wishes :wub:


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

Snowbody said:


> My thoughts will be with Bella. <img src="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/wub.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":wub:" class="inlineimg" /> Listen, these days dentals can cost $2000 so I'm not surprised. So there's no way that they can in the office take part of it off to biopsy to check? As long as the cancer center is recommended to you by your vet or someone you trust. The writing is too small for me too but just make sure they don't use Convenia on her nor Rimadyl - ask for metacam instead. We've found that several Maltese have had very bad outcomes with these two drugs.


Thank you for telling me...thank you all. Love 4 all 🐶


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

Sorry for replay sow late, i pick up Bella today, everything it's ok, the surgery went ok, we will receive the results Friday or Saturday from the biopsy:|
She's upset on my because i left here ) when i pick her up she wasn't happy 😞 after we came home she start to like me, she loves to be scratch on her belly but i can't 😞 
3950$ till now...they make one more x-ray before surgery...worfit, every $$$$
The surgery look's good, i was afraid of a bigger surgery 🙂 
Hope to be all right in the end. 🤗❤🐶


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, bless her heart! So glad she got through surgery and is on the road to recovery. Prayers for good biopsy results :wub:


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

Sorry people for replay so late, today we remove the drainage, next week we will remove the cord after surgery, Saturday, 11.09 2019 at 8.30AM the doctor Sebastian call me, i was stunned like a rock when i see the phone call, i answer and he told me he has good news, the cancer was a benign 😐 yeyyyy
Friday, i was waiting and waiting for the phone...very nervous ) i pray for my Bella so mutch, all my family and friends pray for her. She's so unique...

But the doctor told me that we observed something like that in the future we have to contact him ❤

Been there today, waiting for Bella to be check in, i sow sow many dogs with problems, and this doctor's are doing miracle or try to help so many dogs out there, a patient came all bye her self with her dog (she was holding the leash and the dog back with her hand, she was big, like a wolf) and she lost a leg from behind, (bone cancer) the surgery look very beautiful, i sow the drainage, the stickies...it's clear that this facility it's doing something right for dog's and owner's ❤

Hope if somebody it's going with a bad news like this they will consider to visit the "Veterinary Cancer Group of Orange County" / "Veterinary Surgical Specialists" 

I don't know if it's available only in CA or others states...but i believe those doctors are here to help us! ❤❤❤

I consider very hard to try to give to Bella the CBD oil, even the doctor told me it's ok...even thought it still not approve bye FDA...

Also i think that it's the right time to switch Bella from dry food to cooked food...it's hard but i want to keep her as much as possible near me, my family ❤...can you recommend some type of real food witch you give to your dogs...recipies...thxxx...❤🐶4all


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay Bella! Such happy news! Thank you for letting us know. I know you must be so relieved. 
There is a product called "Balance It" I believe which you will want to ask your vet about IF you go the home cooking route. My vet has recommended it to Lisi if I go back to home cooking (which I haven't really done because our travel schedule is too complicated.)


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

SO glad to hear this wonderful news!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's little Bella doing


----------



## TroicI (Dec 22, 2018)

Hy, sorry for not posting news...Wednesday we took out the stickies....everything is ok with the healing, she needs some time for the skin to repair, she wants to be scratch on her belly more then ever ) 
Thank you all for your advice, support, love, prayers for my precious Bella, readying others topic make me lucky for know...hope that everything will be ok with Bella 😍🐶
God bless you all and all the loved ones!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so happy she continues to improve. Did she wear the soft collar? Lisi did very well w/her collar when she had surgery this last summer. I am happy you got a good surgeon---it makes a huge difference.
Sending lovies & kisses to your baby! God bless you both.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such good news to hear.


----------

